# bio spira



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

if im setting up my 240 would the bio spira im adding be more helpful on my bioballs and in the actual filters since all the water will be going through there or do i need to add it directly to the tank. Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Adding Bio-Spira on just the bio balls and filter pads would do the work, but not as effective and would be more time consuming for bacteria build up, compared to having it spread thoroughly in the water.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yup, that will work.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Adding Bio-Spira on just the bio balls and filter pads would do the work, but not as effective and would be more time consuming for bacteria build up, compared to having it spread thoroughly in the water and colonizing in your substrate.
> [snapback]1019690[/snapback]​


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you are gonna spend 60 bucks for the bio-spira i would not chance it and dump it in the water. In this case it may be best to be patient and let the tank cycle naturally. Just trying to save you 60 bucks...


----------

